# Thanksgiving morning State Run out of Surfside



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Howdy,

Think'n about a *"Thanksgiving Statewater Run"* outta Surfside
Leav'n at day light and be back to the dock at or before noon.

I Want to run down the beach 20 or so miles towards the pass.

 Im need'n to try a few days of state fish'n to get a few fillets for Holiday Hogapplossa Hogfest thats in a couple weeks

Just gett'n a feel if there are any others interested in go'n and shar'n cost. Guess'n total trip cost will be $100-150ish to be split by ever how many go.

 No guarantees on catch'n, dont know if snapper are in state waters just yet and try'n a new spot... 

*call me 979-235-9189 first come first serve*
Jimmy aka Hog

COASTAL WATERS FORECAST FOR TEXAS NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HOUSTON/GALVESTON TX 935 AM CST WED NOV 21 2012 UPPER TEXAS COASTAL WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL OUT 60 NAUTICAL MILES INCLUDING GALVESTON AND MATAGORDA BAYS GMZ350-355-220415- WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL OUT 20 NM- WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT OUT 20 NM- 935 AM CST WED NOV 21 2012 *REST OF TODAY* NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 5 TO 10 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. *TONIGHT* SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT. * 

THURSDAY SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.

**THURSDAY NIGHT* SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope yall get them! Can't get better conditions! Hope to join yall another time!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Well, 
Its a beautiful almost no wind, almost 1', sea day near Freeport.
but,
I
Got no love for a Turkey Day crew this time.










To many good cook'n,
good look'n wives,
and
wonderful family out there.









We'll do it again










Anyways

Happy Thanksgiving

*Yall Dunn GoouD!!* 








​


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

hey HOG, now that I am boatless, I would join you sometime, if I am not flying. Give me a yell, wade 832-687-5426


----------

